# Where do you buy plants by mail



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I just found this seller on Aquabit

plantedaquariumscentral.com

Anyone have experience with them?

Other mail order places you recommend based on good experience?

bob


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I've had pretty good luck on aquabid, ebay not so much.

P_voltan or something like that is a great aquabid seller. I've ordered from him multiple times and have always been happy. Bamaplants has also been good.

Just check their feedback, and make sure it's recent! Also make sure they ship Priority Mail! Winter or summer, as long as I get them in 3 days or less the plants are fine.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aquariumplants.com is also good but make sure to get over night or priority mail, and a heat pack.


----------

